# Back to Wellness



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Although I had been faithfully using Dr. Harvey's for the girls, with all the recent travelling back and forth to Phoenix to see DH in the hospital, I've gone back to using Wellness as it's so hard to travel with Dr. Harvey's.

I'm feeding Lacie and Tilly a little kibble with mostly canned mixed in, and Secret is getting only canned (because she doesn't have teeth).

Does anyone else use Wellness?

Has anyone experienced problems with Wellness?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I used to feed Tyler Wellness canned and he seemed absolutely fine on it. He was just so darn picky that after a while he tired of it.


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

I was going to feed Indy Wellness, but decided to stick with Taste of the Wild, which is what my previous Maltese ate.

The cats eat Wellness wet food, but we recently switched to Fussie Cat, since Dexter likes that better.

I'm actually considering trying a food rotation, and might try Orijen or Acana next.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm feeding Yeager Wellness Core, so far it's great! He's very picky as well, but seems to be sticking with this one


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

My boy's had soft, stinky stools. I think Mercedes was ok on wellness.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i have been giving wellness simple solutions rice and salmon with very good results, and also do some home cooking.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

The puppies are on wellness and the T's were until I switched to Dr. H's. I have not had any problems with my fluffs on Wellness. Although, Triniti's coat seems to grow faster on Dr. H's.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky has eaten Wellness dry before and does fine on it. I don't like the canned kind though. It all has fish in it so it stinks and he won't eat it. It smells like cat food to me.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Lilly like wellness best. I try to give her Dr. H with it but she is just not very interested. She loves sweet potato and rice, I give her a little bit in the mornings. It the afternoon Lilly has to work for her food out of a food toy.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

When Bailey was a puppy, I often gave him the Wellness Puppy canned food - he loved it and never had any problems with it.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lynn, Rose & Lily are on the Wellness Core reduced fat kibble. I add warm water to it and I substitute a little of the canned at the evening meal. My girls are doing very well on it. The stools are small, firm, with little odor. Probiotics and glucosamine are added to the kibble which I like. I have not had any problems with it.


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

I feed ZoeGirl Wellness Simple Food Solutions canned and the Wellness Super 5 Mix Dry for small breeds. She has a very sensitive tummy and does great on these!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce eats wellness super 5 mix dry for small breeds also and does very well on it .. i have not tried canned . His stools are firm and pretty much odorless.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

uniquelovdolce said:


> dolce eats wellness super 5 mix dry for small breeds also and does very well on it .. i have not tried canned . His stools are firm and pretty much odorless.


Same with Leiah and Lena :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky was on Wellness Core, then I thought that was too much protein, so I switched to Wellness for Small Breed kibble. He liked it but then grew tired of it. He now eats nothing much! I am sick with worry that he will lose weight. I tried giving him an egg and kibble this morning, but no dice. I'm at my witts end. I am going to Bonnie's Bakery and may get Stella and Chewy's or Ziwi Peak which were two suggestions she gave me over the phone. Do you or anyone know about either of these?

Oh, his eyes were much better on Wellness.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*wellness*

Everyone on wellness kibble for small breeds. doing good on it and I had some home cooked soup during the evening meal. They eat it with no problems and poop is firm.

I used to have them on Buffalo Blue and they pooped 2 much :w00t:


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Pearl eats Wellness Simple Food Solutions canned (various flavors) mixed with the Wellness Super 5 Mix Dry for small breeds. When she came to us they told us she was an awful eater; we've never had one problem with her eating. 

I like being able to get the 6 oz. cans because those last for 4 meals, whereas the 12 oz. cans sit in the fridge for sooo many days. I also do briefly nuke the cold then mix with the kibble.

And...she thinks her poops are simply delicious.:yucky:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Rocky was on Wellness Core, then I thought that was too much protein, so I switched to Wellness for Small Breed kibble. He liked it but then grew tired of it. He now eats nothing much! I am sick with worry that he will lose weight. I tried giving him an egg and kibble this morning, but no dice. I'm at my witts end. I am going to Bonnie's Bakery and may get Stella and Chewy's or Ziwi Peak which were two suggestions she gave me over the phone. Do you or anyone know about either of these?
> 
> Oh, his eyes were much better on Wellness.


Dianne, both of those are excellent foods but I think at least the Stella & Chewy's is extremely high in protein, if not both S&C and Ziwi Peak. Have you tried Grandma Lucy's or The Honest Kitchen dehydrated foods? Just another couple of options if you haven't looked into them already.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> Dianne, both of those are excellent foods but I think at least the Stella & Chewy's is extremely high in protein, if not both S&C and Ziwi Peak. Have you tried Grandma Lucy's or The Honest Kitchen dehydrated foods? Just another couple of options if you haven't looked into them already.


The lady in the shop (all over the phone) told me about Honest Kitchen too. Have you tried that one? I'll look into that one now. thanks


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I put Rocky back on Wellness for small breeds kibble. He's eating it like he eats any other dog food, but at least I know he's getting good food. I don't know what it is going to take to get Rocky to eat dog food with enthusiasm, I guess nothing...he only likes people food and mostly just meat, no vegies or fruits. That's why he has to be on dog food. He's such a little stinker!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

I found a new way of "enticing" Pearl when she is not in the mood to eat:

I use a Bob-A-Lot toy (the kind you can fill with treats and they have to work for their food). I fill it with her measured amount of kibble and - guess what - she eats it! She usually gets some wet food along with the kibble but we forgo that on those kind of days.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I have read before that people's fluff's hair grows faster on Dr. Harvey's and other premix and/or raw diets, but I tried a raw diet several times only to have Cozette throw up violently after giving her even a tablespoon. I wish I knew what it was in the Dr. Harvey's, Grandma Lucy's etc that helped with the hair growth for my little fuzzy chicken leg girl!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I personally likes the look and the ingredients but Hunter refused to eat it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

LJSquishy said:


> Dianne, both of those are excellent foods but I think at least the Stella & Chewy's is extremely high in protein, if not both S&C and Ziwi Peak. Have you tried Grandma Lucy's or The Honest Kitchen dehydrated foods? Just another couple of options if you haven't looked into them already.


There is only one formula that has a lower protein in Honest Kitchen, which is Force. It has 21% Protein. I'd stay away from the other formulas for toy breeds.

If this store has Addiction Dehydrated Raw, you may want to check into that. They now have 6 different formulas that are grain free and are all lower in protein. Most are like 18-19% with one at 20% and the highest at 21%. I really like rotating protein sources so they don't get bored and also that because they get different things from different protein sources.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thats what happ to dolce w grandma lucys , everytime i try he throws up.


socalyte said:


> I have read before that people's fluff's hair grows faster on Dr. Harvey's and other premix and/or raw diets, but I tried a raw diet several times only to have Cozette throw up violently after giving her even a tablespoon. I wish I knew what it was in the Dr. Harvey's, Grandma Lucy's etc that helped with the hair growth for my little fuzzy chicken leg girl!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thats what i give dolce , if it was up to him he would eat human food , lol but i find that he has a sensitive tummy so wellness kibble has never given him a problem


Rocky's Mom said:


> I put Rocky back on Wellness for small breeds kibble. He's eating it like he eats any other dog food, but at least I know he's getting good food. I don't know what it is going to take to get Rocky to eat dog food with enthusiasm, I guess nothing...he only likes people food and mostly just meat, no vegies or fruits. That's why he has to be on dog food. He's such a little stinker!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

Since posting my original response to this topic I have taken Zoe off the Super 5 Mix dry kibble. I loved the nutrient value of it and she loved the taste but she started throwing up and I have pretty much narrowed it to the dry kibble. I do still give her the Wellness canned though but give Natural Balance LID dry.


----------

